# Well, it's official...Rocky won't eat anything



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

BUT Stella and Chewy's Freeze Dried Lamb Dinner. I've tried to get him to eat a kibble (believe me, I've tried every one on the market) but he won't touch it. He will only eat the S&C. The only problem is he eats two a day and it's so expensive. I wrote to them asking them for coupons. I hope I hear back from them. What a diva...wait, is there a name for a boy diva? Is it divo?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee if I had photoshop I'd stick Rocky in a photo with Il Divo. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think probably the best way to save on S&C is by going to various sites that give you a 15% off or 20% off sitewide for your first order deal and free shipping and order some that way. I couldn't find coupons anywhere. Happy it's working for him. I know from picky eaters as you know. He's been yumming up all my home cooking lately though so I'm happy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know - it is expensive!! I have 4 bags shipped to me every 3 weeks through Petflow - and I don't even want to add that up for a year.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dianne, I have a brilliant idea on how to get Rocky to gobble up any food you give him. Ready? Get another dog! There is nothing like the competition to spur the appetite.:HistericalSmiley:But true.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Boy do i know about the expense! :w00t::w00t: Noelle prefers her food dry and this was the best option since i don't feed kibble, so i have Noelle and Kelly on it and the others are finishing their Addiction Dehydrated Raw and then they move to Primal Raw. I order from Mr. Chewy's, the first order is 15% off and free shipping if you have automated shipping, you could order set up automated shipping and then after the first order cancel if you want, petfooddirect.com also has 15% off and free shipping on orders $49 and up and also automated shipping. I just keep looking around for coupon codes and such to help with the cost. I have to say thought that the Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw is nice for traveling, i went to a dog show in Brooksville Florida this weekend and took Reese and Kelly and it was nice to just break up the patties and feed.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Geez, Dianne, I also know firsthand how expensive it is. Double edged sword I guess - at least he's eating, lol. In fact, that reminds me that I need to order 2 more bags...

He is definitely a diva - we DO need a masculine version of that word!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He is a Rockstar afterall.:you rock:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh... it is frustrating ... 
I'm a bit concerned about the high fat content in this food. Doesn't it have 30-something % fat content?...maybe I'm wrong on this. 

I get concerned with high fat in little dogs... I had a problem with Quincy on the Evo which had 20-something% fat content and he developed the fatty deposits in his eyes.. and a few things on his blood panel were off. With his new food ( Chicken Soup for Dog Lovers ..adult lite) his fatty deposits have not progressed and his last panel was almost perfect... one thing just slightly off the 'norm". I do mix in other things ( chicken, salmon, egg...depends and some veggies that are on our menu .
Wonder if you pulverized it and another food ( like in a blender ) it would both cut cost and fat content?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Gosh... it is frustrating ...
> I'm a bit concerned about the high fat content in this food. Doesn't it have 30-something % fat content?...maybe I'm wrong on this.
> 
> I get concerned with high fat in little dogs... I had a problem with Quincy on the Evo which had 20-something% fat content and he developed the fatty deposits in his eyes.. and a few things on his blood panel were off. With his new food ( Chicken Soup for Dog Lovers ..adult lite) his fatty deposits have not progressed and his last panel was almost perfect... one thing just slightly off the 'norm". I do mix in other things ( chicken, salmon, egg...depends and some veggies that are on our menu .
> Wonder if you pulverized it and another food ( like in a blender ) it would both cut cost and fat content?


The fat content IS high, Terry, but I've had Bonnie on this for years (probably 6-7) and she's been just fine. In fact, she just had an annual yesterday and although she gained .3 pound (first weight fluctuation in over a year), she's positively perfect! And, since she's a (gulp) senior and now has heart disease, I have a whole battery of tests done on her regularly.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Gee if I had photoshop I'd stick Rocky in a photo with Il Divo. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think probably the best way to save on S&C is by going to various sites that give you a 15% off or 20% off sitewide for your first order deal and free shipping and order some that way. I couldn't find coupons anywhere. Happy it's working for him. I know from picky eaters as you know. He's been yumming up all my home cooking lately though so I'm happy.


Sue, I know he'd eat a lot better if I gave him home cooked food. The problem I see with that is all the supplements I would have to give him. How many do you have to give? What is that expense? Rocky is not cooperative with medication. I have to sneak it into a treat. How do you give it to Tyler?



bellaratamaltese said:


> I know - it is expensive!! I have 4 bags shipped to me every 3 weeks through Petflow - and I don't even want to add that up for a year.


Stacy, I couldn't even fathom what YOU spend! :blink:



Sylie said:


> Dianne, I have a brilliant idea on how to get Rocky to gobble up any food you give him. Ready? Get another dog! There is nothing like the competition to spur the appetite.:HistericalSmiley:But true.


Sylvia, you don't know Rocky...he'll give up the dry food or canned food to whoever wants it. I have had him with other dogs and he won't eat till they are put in another place away from him. He's a snob eater.:HistericalSmiley:



mysugarbears said:


> Boy do i know about the expense! :w00t::w00t: Noelle prefers her food dry and this was the best option since i don't feed kibble, so i have Noelle and Kelly on it and the others are finishing their Addiction Dehydrated Raw and then they move to Primal Raw. I order from Mr. Chewy's, the first order is 15% off and free shipping if you have automated shipping, you could order set up automated shipping and then after the first order cancel if you want, petfooddirect.com also has 15% off and free shipping on orders $49 and up and also automated shipping. I just keep looking around for coupon codes and such to help with the cost. I have to say thought that the Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw is nice for traveling, i went to a dog show in Brooksville Florida this weekend and took Reese and Kelly and it was nice to just break up the patties and feed.


Debbie, Rocky likes it dry too. I just break it up. How easy is that? I wrote to S&C and they said to check with my local retailer for deals. They said they do not give company coupons or discounts out. I couldn't believe it. Just got their email today. I'm stunned. Thanks for the info!!!



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Geez, Dianne, I also know firsthand how expensive it is. Double edged sword I guess - at least he's eating, lol. In fact, that reminds me that I need to order 2 more bags...
> 
> He is definitely a diva - we DO need a masculine version of that word!


Linda, yes it is a double edged sword! But you're right, at least he is eating the food instead of me throwing it away. I'm grateful he's eating. Even with the higher fat content he is not gaining. He is staying at 5. 3oz. I've had him on S&C for a few months now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> The fat content IS high, Terry, but I've had Bonnie on this for years (probably 6-7) and she's been just fine. In fact, she just had an annual yesterday and although she gained .3 pound (first weight fluctuation in over a year), she's positively perfect! And, since she's a (gulp) senior and now has heart disease, I have a whole battery of tests done on her regularly.


Maybe it was just "Quincy"...maybe his metabolism didn't 'work' well with the high fat in EVO. I did get scared with those deposits in his eyes... and shocked that I hadn't even noticed them. It was the vet who pointed them out and even then the light had to be just right for me to see them. she said we couldn't 'un-do' but goal was to keep away any more progression so he had to be put on lowest fat content food we could find... thus the CSFDLS.

Glad it's working out well for you and the others! :thumbsup:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

After Rooney went to the bridge, Spookie wouldn't eat either. He was a chow hound, and would eat hers if he could. She wasn't having that. I tried a bunch of different things, S&C was all Ms Picky Paws wanted. I couldn't afford it, so I had to do tough love. I checked with my vet about hypos, wouldn't happen, she's old enough.

So, no more treats. Food down 10 min. Back up till next meal time. Down 10 min. A nibble or three. I kept telling her it wasn't poison. About 3 days later she believed me and ate. Andcontinues to eat.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> After Rooney went to the bridge, Spookie wouldn't eat either. He was a chow hound, and would eat hers if he could. She wasn't having that. I tried a bunch of different things, S&C was all Ms Picky Paws wanted. I couldn't afford it, so I had to do tough love. I checked with my vet about hypos, wouldn't happen, she's old enough.
> 
> So, no more treats. Food down 10 min. Back up till next meal time. Down 10 min. A nibble or three. I kept telling her it wasn't poison. About 3 days later she believed me and ate. Andcontinues to eat.


Does she eat consistently and all of it or is she still testing you at all? Rocky will get me so crazy, I am so afraid of him losing a pound that if it goes longer than two days I'm NUTS. I wish I could do that!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Maybe it was just "Quincy"...maybe his metabolism didn't 'work' well with the high fat in EVO. I did get scared with those deposits in his eyes... and shocked that I hadn't even noticed them. It was the vet who pointed them out and even then the light had to be just right for me to see them. she said we couldn't 'un-do' but goal was to keep away any more progression so he had to be put on lowest fat content food we could find... thus the CSFDLS.
> 
> Glad it's working out well for you and the others! :thumbsup:


Terry this is good to know. How long was Quincy on S&C? And what is CSFDLS?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Maglily said:


> He is a Rockstar afterall.:you rock:


Yep...he really thinks he is!!! LOL


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> BUT Stella and Chewy's Freeze Dried Lamb Dinner. I've tried to get him to eat a kibble (believe me, I've tried every one on the market) but he won't touch it. He will only eat the S&C. The only problem is he eats two a day and it's so expensive. I wrote to them asking them for coupons. I hope I hear back from them. What a diva...wait, is there a name for a boy diva? Is it divo?:HistericalSmiley:


Right there with ya sister! I order $50 worth of stella and Chewys a month. It is the ONLY thing Rudy will eat too. They started eating it at the same time, so I figure we've spent hundreds at this point. What little DIVOS!

let me know if you get coupons!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sue, I know he'd eat a lot better if I gave him home cooked food. The problem I see with that is all the supplements I would have to give him. How many do you have to give? What is that expense? Rocky is not cooperative with medication. I have to sneak it into a treat. How do you give it to Tyler?
> 
> 
> Dianne, i know of some people that do healthy, balanced home cooking with no supplements and have healthy, happy babies.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Terry this is good to know. How long was Quincy on S&C? And what is CSFDLS?


It was the "EVO" that he was on and he was abt 4 when he came to us and believe he had been on that from the get go at his former home. He needed a dental a couple of months after he came and it was during his pre-dental check-up ( blood work) and overall check-up that the vet noticed his eyes. She wanted to know what food he was on and told me it would be a no-no for him and he needed the lowest fat content we could find in order to prevent more deposits forming.
( CSFDLS Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul) 
I do have to add a 'vet-food' ( small amount for fiber) to control his colitis .


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> Right there with ya sister! I order $50 worth of stella and Chewys a month. It is the ONLY thing Rudy will eat too. They started eating it at the same time, so I figure we've spent hundreds at this point. What little DIVOS!
> 
> let me know if you get coupons!


Well, got the email from them and they said they do not give out coupons, but I should check with my local retailer for discounts/promotions. Sheesh, even after that kiss up email I sent them. 
Looks like Rocky and Rudy will continue to do their fine dining and we can always go eat at McDonald's.:smrofl:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I had leftover pizza tonight and Rudy had a gourmet S&C chicken patty, mixed with fresh zucchini, and a Gerber baby meat stick. Divos FOR SURE! 

Ill probably be eating leftover pizza tomorrow too. hmm....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> I had leftover pizza tonight and Rudy had a gourmet S&C chicken patty, mixed with fresh zucchini, and a Gerber baby meat stick. Divos FOR SURE!
> 
> Ill probably be eating leftover pizza tomorrow too. hmm....


He ate all that in one sitting? WoWeeeee:w00t:


----------



## Miloforever08 (Dec 31, 2011)

haha! I feel the same too! Milo won't touch anything but caesar puppy food! And yes they are pretty expensive wet food but what can i say? He's such a divo!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

She's eating well, all the time. I put a heaping 1/4 cup of kibble in her dish. She eats till she's full, let's out the most UNlady like burp( think beer burp), and walks away. There may or may notbe a few pieces left, but she does eat most of it. She's steady on her weight,


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So many divos too!:HistericalSmiley:



Miloforever08 said:


> haha! I feel the same too! Milo won't touch anything but caesar puppy food! And yes they are pretty expensive wet food but what can i say? He's such a divo!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's so funny!!!!:HistericalSmiley:



spookiesmom said:


> She's eating well, all the time. I put a heaping 1/4 cup of kibble in her dish. She eats till she's full, let's out the most UNlady like burp( think beer burp), and walks away. There may or may notbe a few pieces left, but she does eat most of it. She's steady on her weight,


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> He ate all that in one sitting? WoWeeeee:w00t:


Whole patty, a teaspoon of zucchini, and 1/4 a meat stick. AS much as he loves S&C's, he will still only eat it IF I entice him with a meat stick or some delicious add in. So not only am I spending money on S&C's, but I also have to have a constant stock of meat sticks. They are like $1.89 a jar! I have tried to take the meat sticks out of his diet, but I can't because at times it is the only thing I can get him to eat when he is having an acidy tummy. When he was so sick and little in his rescue the only thing they could get him to eat were gerber meat sticks, so I think this expense is here to stay! 

Doesn't it just feel great though when you know they have full bellies?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I had been giving Animal Essentials supplements but sometimes he seemed turned off from eating from them. I talked to the vet and told her what I was feeding him. She felt like he didn't even need the supplements or very few of them and all his bloodwork was perfect. I just really try to include a lot of veggies into his diet, some carbs here and there and change up the protein and organ meat once a week. I swear it costs next to nothing and takes little time to make. But really everyone has to make their own call on it. We eat extremely healthy in my house all the time; think it comes from my son's food allergies and cooking all the time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue, Rocky doesn't eat veggies except for zucchinni. He's a tough nut to crack. He likes protein! Not much for rice either. He will eat sweet potato mixed with a protein. Can you send me some sample meals you make? We eat healthy too. I make salmon once a week, lots of chicken and we do allow ourselves a lean steak once in a while. We also eat talapia. Rocky loves chicken. I used to give him bits of our salmon too. We eat lots of vegetables. I make broccoli rabe, string beans, cauliflower, escarole, squash, zucchinni. What veggies do you cook for Tyler? The last few days, he's been leaving his breakfast in his bowl. What supplements are you still giving Tyler? And did you say something about organ meat?:blink:



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - I had been giving Animal Essentials supplements but sometimes he seemed turned off from eating from them. I talked to the vet and told her what I was feeding him. She felt like he didn't even need the supplements or very few of them and all his bloodwork was perfect. I just really try to include a lot of veggies into his diet, some carbs here and there and change up the protein and organ meat once a week. I swear it costs next to nothing and takes little time to make. But really everyone has to make their own call on it. We eat extremely healthy in my house all the time; think it comes from my son's food allergies and cooking all the time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, a Malt finickier that Mr. Finicky himself! How can you not spoil Mr. Rudy...I mean look at that face!!!:wub:




RudyRoo said:


> Whole patty, a teaspoon of zucchini, and 1/4 a meat stick. AS much as he loves S&C's, he will still only eat it IF I entice him with a meat stick or some delicious add in. So not only am I spending money on S&C's, but I also have to have a constant stock of meat sticks. They are like $1.89 a jar! I have tried to take the meat sticks out of his diet, but I can't because at times it is the only thing I can get him to eat when he is having an acidy tummy. When he was so sick and little in his rescue the only thing they could get him to eat were gerber meat sticks, so I think this expense is here to stay!
> 
> Doesn't it just feel great though when you know they have full bellies?


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Expensive?? uhh YES! And I have TWO of them on Stella and Chewy's freeze dried! I feel your pain.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oy vay!!!



springhassprung said:


> expensive?? Uhh yes! And i have two of them on stella and chewy's freeze dried! I feel your pain.


----------

